# Panning for gold in Utah



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I am thinking about trying panning for gold as my new hobby this summer and wondering if anyone can guide me in the right direction as what all I need to start, maybe a guidebook of panning in Utah that would help and some areas of maybe where to try panning. I was thinking of trying in the Uintas, possibly the west fork of the bear up around Whitney, Smith's fork or either the east or west fork of the blacks fork river. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Adam Eakle did a segment about gold panning in Utah on Roughin' It Outdoors. He featured a guy by the name of Alan Chenworth. Here is his website. You might find something helpful here:

http://goldpanningutah.com/default.aspx


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_ ... footprints

Here is good book on utah gold mines and its history, if nothing else a very good reading book about utah.

Good luck


----------

